
Make your resume impressive with just a click - gengkunling
https://www.impression.ai/
======
gengkunling
Hey there!

I have developed an web app that uses AI technologies (computer vision + NLP)
to renovate your resume and make your resume look impressive.!

In addition, the smart resume editor / builder can help you to make your
resume fit into one page auto-magically when adding or deleting content.

Try it out for free at:

[https://www.impression.ai/](https://www.impression.ai/)

Would love your feedbacks and comments!

